# Gravely 8000 series hydraulic pump



## DECooper (Aug 29, 2017)

Where can I find or does anyone know how many RPMs the hydraulic pump requires. I have a complete system that I would like to install on my 8162B, but prefer not to tear down transmission to do so. Any thoughts of connecting pump to back of engine via pulleys or an electric motor. I know I can buy the Gravely electric pump at about $500.00.  Has anyone seen or know of attaching a pulley to the factory transmission driven pump connected to the engine drive shaft at the rear end of engine? Thanks for any help anyone may offer!!


----------

